
Ask HN: How to contact sponsors for Open Source? - franciscop
I am creating https:&#x2F;&#x2F;serverjs.io&#x2F; and would love to have some sponsors [1] to assure that I can maintain the project long-term (while at the same time validating the demand). My thinking was:<p>0. Great idea, initial prototype and a track of open source commitment and deliverables [2] =&gt; done
1. Find mid-large companies interested in Node.js =&gt; done
2. Contact those companies to offer sponsorship with perks =&gt; HOW?
3. Keep working and improving the project<p>The problem is that those companies that can drop some money on a project like this seems like a unreachable fortification when trying to contact them. Some times I even have to go through many loops even just to get a generic support email.<p>I have also tried contacting few individuals who work at some of those companies with no answer at all.<p>So two questions:<p>- Who&#x2F;what channel to contact companies in Node.js world committed to OSS.<p>- How to properly communicate this? I do not want to SPAM anyone, just letting them know what I am working on and how it can benefit them for sponsoring server.js<p>Notes: assume I am effectively isolated from anyone working at a big tech company since I am from Spain and the only US devs I know are freelancers as well.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;serverjs.io&#x2F;sponsor&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;franciscop&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Have a look at [https://opencollective.com/](https://opencollective.com/) as
well.

I wonder how you will deal with taxes. You offer a service (number of hours)
against payment and registered as Ltd (for profit).

~~~
franciscop
Ah thanks, I've seen that, but right now it's only me making server.js. If
there was a big enough sponsorship I'd open a non-profit, otherwise it doesn't
really make sense so I'd either try to get the sponsorship as an individual or
with my LTD (depending on what the sponsor is up to).

